# Looking for a distressed look



## StrongholdHomeServic (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello! New here, not so much to painting.

So I ran into a fine finishing project for a customer that has me stumped. She wants her kitchen island (custom built and primed) painted gray with the distressed look in the inner most parts of the trim. I haven't done too much distress work. One method I have heard of is to spray on your 1-2 base coats and 1-2 top coats, let dry, then sand off topcoat to reveal base coat. I have heard of chalk paint but I need it tinted to a specific color so I don't think that will work. And I don't think you can spray it? The only thing I have sanded in the past that leaves a nice smooth feel is waterborne lacquer undercoater. But I have never left that as a top coat and I'm not sure about the durability. I imagine its not.

I attached a picture of the look she wants for her kitchen island. I hope it worked.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You could do your color coats with flat paint. Its easier to sand, then put a satin clear coat on it after you distress it to your liking.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Since you mentioned color, it would be wise to do a sample, even if it's on cardboard. A clear coat, especially on top of a flat,is going to change the color slightly.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like a simple sand through on the edges. Not sure what the issue is. 

Put a base coat, then a top coat. Chalk paint works good for sand throughs because it sands easy and powders up nicely. 

A lot of times with your standard wall paint it ends up becoming gummy and instead of sanding well it has a tendency to tear/peel. 

Then top coat with a clear acrylic based poly or water based top coat. Don't use helmsman or anything (including sealers) that are designed for exterior, on the interior. It's bad practice for many reasons and the sealers wont be durable enough for wear/tear purposes. 

Do what fauxlynn said and do a small sample on a door or even a piece of wood, focusing on sanding through on the edges. 120 or 150 grit on an orbital or medium sanding sponge should be able to go through the first coat without issue.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Sand the cabinet with 120 grit. Use bondo glazing and spot putty for nail holes and cracks, then caulk your boxes tight. I always use Sherwins Easy Sand Primer for cabinets because the ease of use and quailty sanding properties. 

You will put your base color (the layer you sand into) on first, two coats should be sufficient. I would reccomend sanding before applying top coat.

Usually do one coat of the top coat. Let the top coat sit for 24 hours! 

If you have ever glazed and pinstriped a cabinet before, this is somewhat similar. But instead of using glaze to accent the definitions, your using sandpaper to sand the definitions of the cabinet.

On all my faux or distressed cabinets I have been putting Rudd Pre-cat over them


----------



## StrongholdHomeServic (Jul 27, 2017)

Woodco said:


> You could do your color coats with flat paint. Its easier to sand, then put a satin clear coat on it after you distress it to your liking.



Sanding latex paint is gummy and does not powder up like lacquer undercoater or chalk paint. It almost peels off


----------



## StrongholdHomeServic (Jul 27, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks like a simple sand through on the edges. Not sure what the issue is.
> 
> Put a base coat, then a top coat. Chalk paint works good for sand throughs because it sands easy and powders up nicely.
> 
> ...



Well I think the issue is I am stuck figuring out what material to use. I can't spray chalk paint, and it also doesn't come in any color you want. On the other hand I can spray a latex paint but it wont sand or be very durable on a cabinet/island. So I dont know what to use. 

I appreciate the advice on the clear coat. Do you have a water borne top coat from either Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams you suggest?


----------



## StrongholdHomeServic (Jul 27, 2017)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> Sand the cabinet with 120 grit. Use bondo glazing and spot putty for nail holes and cracks, then caulk your boxes tight. I always use Sherwins Easy Sand Primer for cabinets because the ease of use and quailty sanding properties.
> 
> You will put your base color (the layer you sand into) on first, two coats should be sufficient. I would reccomend sanding before applying top coat.
> 
> ...


The contractor should have the cabinet ready for spraying including sanding and filling holes and gaps.

So what brand/type paint would you use for the top coat?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

If this were my job:

1. Forget the chalk paint

2. If your client wants a chalk paint color, get your paint dealer to custom match a good quality paint. 

3. On second thought, if you clear coat it, the base and subsequent layers don't need to be upper tier. I would use Ben. 

4. I would clear coat this just because it's in a kitchen. Wait, I'm assuming it's in a kitchen.... I would use Ben Moore Stays Clear LoLustre....or General Finishes had a flat that I liked, but it may be discontinued.


5. I might put a clear coat after the first coat only because if you sand those edges too hard, you might go down to the wood. Maybe that's okay and maybe I'm lying. I would just be careful sanding, unless your client is okay with a bit o' wood peeping out.

6. Please don't clear coat with satin, it will end up looking like plastic....unless your client likes that look.

7 You could probably not top coat it if you want to use something like Regal, eggshell...or Aura.

8. Wait a bit and there will be ten other suggestions soon.:wink:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Distressed look.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Perfect!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

:surprise:
9. I usually wet the sandpaper a little as I'm sanding. I find it helpful.

10. No matter how carefully you sand, you may sand too far. In that case, take a flat brush, dab the flat, broad side of it in paint. Slap it on some paper towels to get off excess. Run that brush on the edges of any areas that need touch up or beefing up.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Water-Base 
-Kelly Moore Durapoxy
-Benjamin Moore Advance
-Sherwin Williams ProClassic
-Southwest Builder Enamel (Sherwins Back shelf product)

Oil-Base
-Sherwin Williams ProClassic Alkyd (<- my favorite for cabinets)
-Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo (also a great choice)

If your comfortable with lacquers and want to boost the appearance you could even do a white lacquer undercoater then black lacquer over, distress, and put a clear over.

http://www.worldpaintsupply.com/gemini-gloss-black-lacquer-1-gal/
https://www.ppgpaints.com/products/speedline-white-lacquer-undercoat


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

StrongholdHomeServic said:


> Sanding latex paint is gummy and does not powder up like lacquer undercoater or chalk paint. It almost peels off


Not flat paint. Its the latex's with sheens that dont.


----------

